# 7000 miles in about 3 weeks, reflections



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Because of a couple of urgent family matters, we recently ended up doing a LOT of driving. Thought I'd share some random observations about the trip(s). Max is a 2017 Model 3 LR, his range is currently around 290 miles, and he now has 135k+ miles.

1. No way I'd ever want to do this in anything but a Tesla, and I really don't think any other EV would be up to it. It was cold and sleeting up in MI and was nasty when we got back to NM too. I'm glad I've got the range I do.
2. FSD Beta was on constantly and a welcome "partner" in these trips. I can't imagine doing all this driving without it. 
3. Somewhere in a recent software update Tesla added weather/wind notes to the Navigation display. VERY welcome addition, told me that was I was going to experience gusty winds out of the southwest driving along I-40 through NM. I adjusted the recommended Supercharging times accordingly.
4. Driving Max cost around $750 for supercharging (average 40 cents per kWh), taking the wife's Volvo would have cost me about $850. Not a much of a cost savings although a HUUUUGE savings over if we would have had to fly. We used hotel points for overnight stays so hotel costs didn't get factored in.
5. Highway driving with FSD? Generally very to exceptionally good. Something that annoys me in construction zones though? The right lane ahead is closed so everyone moves over to the left (passing) lane. Yet Max kept wanting to go around the long line of slow/stopped traffic by moving into right lane, in spite of arrows and cones and indications the lane was ending shortly. I took over in all construction zones, I can't trust FSD to do the right thing yet in construction zones. Hope they're working on it.
6. Speed Limit signs which are for Trucks only or combination signs which have both, Max will always "see" the truck speed limit and randomly slow down to match the truck's speed limit. What's up with that?
7. I still have some phantom braking over gentle rises which bugs me and my wife more. Watery mirages which reflect and magnify trucks still confuse it and there's something else about cresting a rise that sometimes freaks it out too. VERY annoying still and one of the main reasons my wife will only drive Max under duress.
8. That said, 6 out of 7 times when I took over---thinking that I, the human driver, knew better---Max would have made a better decision.
9. Max was also very good at spotting when trucks were getting blown into my lane yesterday. He reacted faster than I did in almost all cases.
10. Supercharging is effortless. Trusted the Navigation the whole way except when I was warned about wind. Still don't like the price though and superchargers are still sparse in places I had to drive through. Example: just one supercharger stop on I-57 between Chicago and St Louis? That's a lonnnng stretch when it's cold and windy.

OK, that's enough, just thought I'd share in case some of the newbies here were curious about long distance drives in a Model 3. Happy to answer any other questions too.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

tencate said:


> Because of a couple of urgent family matters, we recently ended up doing a LOT of driving. Thought I'd share some random observations about the trip(s). Max is a 2017 Model 3 LR, his range is currently around 290 miles, and he now has 135k+ miles.
> 
> 1. No way I'd ever want to do this in anything but a Tesla, and I really don't think any other EV would be up to it. It was cold and sleeting up in MI and was nasty when we got back to NM too. I'm glad I've got the range I do.
> 2. FSD Beta was on constantly and a welcome "partner" in these trips. I can't imagine doing all this driving without it.
> ...


Great summary, I agree with your assessments. Have not seen weather yet, but tomorrow a 10 drive to Tampa may show we something new.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

tencate said:


> 5. Highway driving with FSD? Generally very to exceptionally good.


AFAIK, the car still switches to Navigate on Autopilot when you're on limited-access highways.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Lol, I encountered #6 often on my trip out west. Very annoying indeed.

Regarding #7 I still think that a lidar would eliminate these phantom braking caused by visual artifacts.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Agreed, very informative summary. I'm with @garsh, I think you're using EAP/TACC/NOA on limited access. I personally have no interest in FSD on a road trip (or at home for that matter). About supercharging; I agree that you can trust your navigation system in this regard. However, I've found that the system doesn't always navigate to the superchargers that make most sense. They don't take 150/250 into account ever, and I've even seen it route me out of the way for no apparent reason (not to mislead however, if the nav tells you to exit the direct route for a short while and then returns you to the direct route, believe it. It's more reliable than WAZE in directing you around trouble IMHO). I am confused by your statement of 1 supercharger between Chicago and St Louis on I-57. I've travelled that route and there are superchargers at Gilman, Chanpaign, and Effingham. Finally, I'm really impressed by the range you still have at 135K miles. I've got about 15 miles less than you at 125K, but I'm driving a P.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Interesting that you had WIND and WEATHER data input into Navigation and SC recommendations. I thought that hadn’t been rolled into any BETA FSD build yet, will have to further review on a small trip coming up later this week. I’m quite looking forward to getting some of the additional efficiency and power use data, but I guess we’re still going to have to wait longer for that to reach a FSDb build.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

A trick I found is when I will have to divert ~20 miles to a SuperCharger, look for an L2 charger along the preferred route with a co-located biology break. Avoiding the diversion easily compensates for the slower 27-31 mi/hr, L2 rate. This let me skip the midway SuperCharger yet reach the next logical SuperCharger. But I use PlugShare to plan my routes. WARNING, make sure there are more than one EVSE at an L2 site ...

I find it best used when the SuperCharger distance is ~1%. In 30-45 minutes, you can boost it to 5-8% for reserve.

Bob Wilson


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> A trick I found is when I will have to divert ~20 miles to a SuperCharger, look for an L2 charger along the preferred route with a co-located biology break. Avoiding the diversion easily compensates for the slower 27-31 mi/hr, L2 rate. This let me skip the midway SuperCharger yet reach the next logical SuperCharger. But I use PlugShare to plan my routes. WARNING, make sure there are more than one EVSE at an L2 site ...
> 
> I find it best used when the SuperCharger distance is ~1%. In 30-45 minutes, you can boost it to 5-8% for reserve.
> 
> Bob Wilson


In all of my road trip miles I've never encountered a situation where a L2 charge was preferable to a Supercharge. I think in 80K road trip miles I've used my j1772 only once, and that was because there was NO OTHER CHOICE. I travel mostly off the beaten path, but superchargers are prevalent enough that I can stay off the interstates if I wish and criss-cross the interstates at supercharger locations and easily complete any route I choose. For me, L2 and mobile connector solutions are reserved for overnight car-camping stops.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I have two examples:

Ozark AR to Brinkley AR - the Little Rock SuperCharger is ~20 miles South side of the city.
Memphis TN to Athens AL - an L2 session In Corinth MS avoided a 20 mile diversion to Tupelo MS.
Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

francoisp said:


> Lol, I encountered #6 often on my trip out west. Very annoying indeed.
> 
> Regarding #7 I still think that a lidar would eliminate these phantom braking caused by visual artifacts.


 Or even something simple and terribly inexpensive like RADAR?


----------



## Steve Stankowitz (3 mo ago)

I'm currently on a road trip 1600 miles from home, returning home in 2 more weeks. Learned the hard way that it is best to hit the supercharger prior to stopping for the day. Obviously you get the benefit of preconditioning but you may have to drive a bit to find the supercharger in the morning. Happened to us in Nashville. I find it very relaxing using EAP, almost like riding a train but much more comfortable. I hover over the accelerator for phantom breaking and take control in construction areas. I also take over when trucks pass as they seem to drift over the most frequent.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Glad you had a great experience. I haven’t driven that far in so few days but I’ve been over 1000 miles. Loved it. Phantom braking does suck. Was rare. Would love for that to go away. But was minor compared to the driving experience, the speed and agility, and the fun factor. Most super chargers were well placed but did have to divert a bit sometimes. Went in knowing this. We had fun with the games when charging. Sometimes the charging went too quickly for us. LOL.

2018 M3.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Nom said:


> Sometimes the charging went too quickly for us. LOL.


 That's not a complaint we see very often.
Just sayin'!


----------



## Steve Stankowitz (3 mo ago)

Another thing learned, the feeling of relaxation upon arrival of a long trip is enhanced by driving at a speed that conserves energy. Day to day driving is for enjoying the performance but long distance is energy conservative driving. Sitting back and enjoying the scenery while everyone zooms by to the next gas station to get to the destination a fraction of time ahead of me feeling exhausted and stressed is perplexing and enjoyable.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Steve Stankowitz said:


> I'm currently on a road trip 1600 miles from home, returning home in 2 more weeks. Learned the hard way that it is best to hit the supercharger prior to stopping for the day. Obviously you get the benefit of preconditioning but you may have to drive a bit to find the supercharger in the morning. Happened to us in Nashville. I find it very relaxing using EAP, almost like riding a train but much more comfortable. I hover over the accelerator for phantom breaking and take control in construction areas. I also take over when trucks pass as they seem to drift over the most frequent.


On my cross country trip, I stopped in Nashville for the night. Stayed at the Hotel Preston by the airport, which had around 4 Tesla chargers. I always look first for charging hotel stays on trips. Not too many problems with finding them.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Jim H said:


> I always look first for charging hotel stays on trips. Not too many problems with finding them.


I do too but not so many Hiltons have EV charging I've discovered. And I have Hilton points :-(

Also @FRC I almost wonder if my range number is good because I spent the whole first year charging at 120V except when on long trips. I know people say that charging slowly is bad for batteries but that doesn't seem to be my experience.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

My understanding is higher voltages close to peak SOC leads to chemical changes that grows the SEI layer. This leads to lithium compounds that no longer contribute to battery capacity.

Bob Wilson


----------

